# SifuPhil, here's your Christmas present



## applecruncher (Dec 25, 2015)

Bet you thought I forgot, huh? 

*The Oscar (1966)

*I found out one of my guilty pleasure movies has sometimes been classified as the “Best Terrible Movie Ever Made”. What an honor. Full of unintentional laughs in the wrong places. and the dialogue... 
_
Frankie Fane (Stephen Boyd) has clawed his way to the top of the Hollywood heap. Now, as he's preparing to win his Oscar, his friend Hymie Kelly (Tony Bennett) reminisces over their life together, and Frankie's ruthless struggle to the top and the people he's stepped on (i.e., everyone else in the movie) to make it there.

_Jill St. John, Elke Sommer, Milton Berle, Broderick Crawford, Ernest Borgnine, Edie Adams, and many more who should be ashamed of themselves. Cameos by Bob Hope, Merle Oberon, and Frank Sinatra.

Here it is – in sections …pt 1 thru 9.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZDZzV1d53U


----------



## imp (Dec 25, 2015)

Ahhh, Elke Sommer! Another of the fine ladies I was in love with!   

imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 25, 2015)

Awww, thank you, AC - and I didn't get YOU anything! 

I've heard of this movie but never saw it, but with a cast like that it sounds like a must-see, along with the laughs.

Thanks again - I'll have to send you a New Years gift ...


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 25, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Awww, thank you, AC - and I didn't get YOU anything!
> 
> I've heard of this movie but never saw it, but with a cast like that it sounds like a must-see, along with the laughs.
> 
> Thanks again - I'll have to send you a New Years gift ...



I'm verklempt. And a little worried.

fftobed:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 25, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I'm verklempt. And a little worried.
> 
> fftobed:



From your mouth to God's ear ...


----------



## IKE (Dec 26, 2015)

imp said:


> Ahhh, Elke Sommer! Another of the fine ladies I was in love with!
> 
> imp



Okay I'll take your rejects Imp......Jill St. John is all mine.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 26, 2015)

IKE said:


> Okay I'll take your rejects Imp......Jill St. John is all mine.



Jill does a mean striptease in the movie.  :laugh:


----------

